# Best gamingpad for pc only



## chandan3 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi guys i bought a frontech gamingpad bt it didnt supprot mission game .so ple suggest me best controler for pc.which i able to play all game


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

You asking about gaming pad for PC in console section. Now thats funny.
Anyway CYPM.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 13, 2012)

Xbox360 controller for pc.
The best. and supports all games.

Btw wrong section.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Nothing can beat Razer Onza Tournament Edition IMHO. I own both Xbox controller and Razer Onza TE and I know the difference.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 15, 2012)

Xbox 360 controller for pc FTW @1.5k
razer onza -3.4k


----------



## Jripper (Dec 15, 2012)

^ WHats the difference apart from the custom look? 

More keys/buttons?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ WHats the difference apart from the custom look?
> 
> More keys/buttons?



1. Rubberized Grip
2. Better comfort
3. Two extra buttons
4. Back-lighting
5. Better D-Pad
6. Adjustable resistance for each analog stick

And trust me its worth it. Its available for around 2.5K at many sites IIRC.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> 1. Rubberized Grip
> 2. Better comfort
> 3. Two extra buttons
> 4. Back-lighting
> ...



and to add another --> less depth of travel of the buttons, for 'quicker action' 

though i would've liked the depth for the triggers (and a better top central guide-button )

@ OP - onza or otherwise, the X360 controller for PC is the best!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

^^ Yeah I forgot that point. The buttons are kinda like mouse button, much better suited for QTEs.


----------



## Amithansda (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes...XboX controller gives biggest bang for Bucks...but Razer is best.

and try avoiding Logitech XboX controller...they are priced as same as the Microsoft one, but does not feel nice at all.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2012)

didnt supprot* mission game* .so ple suggest me best controler for pc.which i able to play all game


Anyway, there is xpadder that can help you customize your gamepad to emulate keystrokes, mouse movements.. However, dont expect to play call of duty on a gamepad on PC the  way you can play on a ps3..
I would recommend you buy a logitech dual action/Ps3 controller..360 controller layout is great but its not suited for my hands


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

Why the hell on earth would you play FPS with controller when you got KB and mouse for that on PC.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2012)

exactly, however playing Halo 2 on a gamepad is more enjoyable than on mouse/kb.. try it if u dont believe me


----------



## Jripper (Dec 21, 2012)

Whoa. :O The razer onza sounds awesome then. I didn't know it had so many extra features.

But then again I got my x360 controller for 1.2k so can't complain


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> exactly, however playing Halo 2 on a gamepad is more enjoyable than on mouse/kb.. try it if u dont believe me



I hate HALO series. They left PC in middle. 



Jripper said:


> Whoa. :O The razer onza sounds awesome then. I didn't know it had so many extra features.
> 
> But then again I got my x360 controller for 1.2k so can't complain



Well I own both so can't complain for any of them.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ Thats something for you to decide XD

BTW, Playing Halo 2 on a ps3 controller does feel weird tho lol


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 22, 2012)

i don't think why this thread is going too long
@op if you have more money, go to Razer Onza
else go to Xbox controller(i have one) which is best for the buck and suggested by most of the TDF members
search the forum before creating a thread


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 22, 2012)

he already left for the market to buy one of those controllers after seeing a couple of replies & we all were left discussing among each other in thin air


----------



## chandan3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Whoa. :O The razer onza sounds awesome then. I didn't know it had so many extra features.
> 
> But then again I got my x360 controller for 1.2k so can't complain



bro where i can buy xbox 360 controler for 1.2k


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Price has hiked and online stores have it for around 1.7k. So, better check locally.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

*X360 controller* for VFM

*Razer Onza* if you have the cash.


----------

